# Is this Coughing???



## Jac249 (May 19, 2011)

Okay so I think Tia might have a cold, and have a video of what I think is her coughing. If someone could have a look and tell me what they think it'd be great..

Thanks in Advance.

http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb295/frax-109/?action=view&current=TiaCough.mp4


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That does sound like a cough and look like one too, my cookie had a cough and i took him to the vets and they game me baytril


----------



## Jac249 (May 19, 2011)

Okay good good. Thanks so much. Ill see if I can get her in today.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know enough to give advice on the coughing sound. But I thought I'd mention that Tia looks exactly like an adult male.


----------



## Jac249 (May 19, 2011)

Okay so took Tia to the vet the other day and he gave us some baytrill to try and see how it goes. Tia is still a little iffy but we will wait and see how the antibiotics go.


----------

